# Ramzi- boy or girl? (Updated)



## CWB86

This is my abdominal scan on Friday. I was 7 weeks 4 days but she dated the scan as 7 weeks due to size 

Boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## CWB86

I guess my scan isn't very clear. The baby is at the right of the picture with the heart at the top


----------



## Ol1vertwist

I've just learnt about this theory today - right hand side indicates girl x


----------



## CWB86

Thank you, I couldn't get my head around it when it said about if it's abdominal or vaginal does it flip the image round, went over my head lol

Hope it's a girl though


----------



## Lucy139

I've never heard of the ramzi theory before :blush::blush:but had a look on google and saw this 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 27


----------



## CWB86

Yep I've seen that picture too but as far as I'm aware it also depends whether the scan was abdominal or not, I don't fully get it to be honest x


----------



## BRIT1416

I say boy abdominal you flip it, where as vaginal you don't :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## embeth

Girl.. Apparently it makes no difference abdominal/vaginal. If u hold the scan facing outwards against your belly that should reflect the side it is I'm no expert tho! X


----------



## CWB86

So we are thinking boy for me then.. I did the old wives tale ring test too and that said boy..


----------



## PrMomma81

It's not where the baby is it's where the placenta is attached. You have to ask the tech that did your US if it is a mirror image or not. Depends on the view they needed to see your lil peanut. I understand the theory but am horrible at reading these pics. Couldn't read mines either. Good luck and wish you the best !!!


----------



## CWB86

Still really can't wait to find out, I'll definately be paying private for an early gender scan


----------



## bobster

Any updates cw? Your scan looks similar to mine


----------



## Marumi

I flipped it and I think I see a white line on the top left which could be the placenta.


----------



## Crystal5483

Update? Your looks similar to mine :)


----------



## CWB86

My baby is confirmed a little boy (now 17+2)


----------



## CWB86

Marumi said:


> I flipped it and I think I see a white line on the top left which could be the placenta.

My placenta is at the top, anterior :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bobster

Yay big congrats! Thanks for updating :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

